# Mögt ihr Hardcore?



## hotfirefox (25. Juli 2013)

*Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Also wer geht hier so richtig auf Hardcore Techno ab und wer nicht?


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Ich höre generell Musik im Elektro Genre. Bei mir ist es ein Mischmasch aus Dubstep, House, und natürlich Hardcore ^^.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore-Techno oder Hardcore-Metal? Oder Hardcore-Pr0n?  Letzteres mag ich, die ersten beiden Sachen sind...Furchtbar.


----------



## hotfirefox (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore Techno natürlich


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore-_Gaming_ ist mein Fall


----------



## Dartwurst (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Mit den Worten von Roger Murtaugh ( Lethal Weapon): Ich bin zu alt für diesen...Trend.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Hardcore Techno natürlich


ist der allerletzte dreck, hat mit musik soviel zu tun, wie ein elefant mit seiltanzen-absolut garnichts.
ist akustische umweltverschmutzung!!!!!!


----------



## panzer000 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

ich hörs auch immer mal


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore Metal/Punk ja!

Hardcore Techno...schrecklich, peinlich, nein Danke.


----------



## YuT666 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Dito ...

Hatebreed, alte Pro Pain, Zao u.a. sind schon geil ... oder halt Grindcore. Haben uns in den früheren 90ern im Münchner Ballroom (als es ihn noch original gab) oft Earth Crisis, Fury of Five und andere gegeben. Nette Zeit.

Hardcore-Techno ... wem es gefällt. Man sollte halt jedem seinen Scheiß lassen, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Für mich ist es Schrott, so wie meins wahrscheinlich für jemand anderen ist ... who cares ... Da sollte man drüber stehen und sich am Allerwertesten lecken lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2013)

Nur als Film. Die Musik ist einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Dominator!!!


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Was verstehst Du unter Hardcore Techno? GOA, Drum 'n Bass?


----------



## cYnd (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Ich hör eigtl Jump/Tek/Hardstyle/Hardcore, am meisten Hardstyle, jedoch wirds in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr Hardcore 

Mein Favorit im moment is folgender Track:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVuE3zvImaM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore lässt mich Grün anlaufen und das Hemd vom Körper fetzen. i hate this Noise


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Mit 3 ATÜ auf dem Kessel und einem LSD Blättchen auf der Zunge hört sich das bestimmt sehr melodisch an...


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Meinst du jetzt Hardcore oder Hardtechno ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Also du meinst so "Masters of Hardcore" Hardcore?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wl4HhTmOOA

Er meint sowas


----------



## Uziflator (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Das sich sowas überhaupt als Musik bezeichnen darf, unglaublich!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das sich sowas überhaupt als Musik bezeichnen darf, unglaublich!


 
in der tat, es fehlt die option "das ist keine musik"


----------



## hotfirefox (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter Hardcore Techno? GOA, Drum 'n Bass?


 Ich versteh darunter genau das, so wie es definiert ist 
Hardcore Techno
Subgenres eingeschlossen.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> in der tat, es fehlt die option "das ist keine musik"


 
Auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt aber doch es ist Musik.


----------



## Sanctum (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore mag ich auch gar nicht. Obwohl ich kein Problem damit habe wenn kein echtes Instrument im Lied ist. Nur ist mir Musik ohne Text generell egal, da sie nix aussagt. Wenn ich Musik als ein Medium zum Austausch von Gedanken sehe, dann kann ich Hardcore aber getrost links liegen lassen...


Lieber HipHop und Horrorcore/Psychocore 



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt aber doch es ist Musik.


Warum^^ Ab wann ist Musik eigentlich Musik? Definiere das mal für dich.Ich finde man kann weder pauschal Ja oder Nein sagen.:p


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

[X] WTF is Hardcore?


----------



## hotfirefox (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Sanctum schrieb:


> Nur ist mir Musik ohne Text generell egal, da sie nix aussagt.


 Nun das zeigt das du dich damit garnicht richtig beschäftigt hast und wahrscheinlich nur mal paar Sekunden auf Youtube irgendwo reingehört hast.
Es gibt durchaus Songs mit etwas Text.


----------



## Sanctum (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Nun das zeigt das du dich damit garnicht richtig beschäftigt hast und wahrscheinlich nur mal paar Sekunden auf Youtube irgendwo reingehört hast.
> Es gibt durchaus Songs mit etwas Text.


 
Das ist korrekt aber kein Vergleich-Der Text steht bei mir in JEDEM Lied auf der Festplatte vorne mit der Stimme,demKünstler und dann der Musik wird es toll.


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Nur im bett


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Same here


----------



## pedi (20. August 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das sich sowas überhaupt als Musik bezeichnen darf, unglaublich!


 du sprichst ja schon sowas aus der seele.
diesen krawall als musik zu bezeichnen, ist eine beleidigung für jeden wirklichen musiker.
erzählen sie mir alles, was sie über musik wissen-achso, sie sind rapper.....


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Höre wenndann Metalcore aber Hardcore? Nein danke!


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Ne Hardcore ist nicht so mein Ding. Da höre ich lieber gerne Hip Hop und R&B.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Um es mit Endymions Worten zu sagen:
Hardcore, you pussy m*th*rfu**er!!!


----------



## S754 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Find ich gut!

Höre meistens Oldschool Techno und Trance. (Schallplatten  )


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Ich mag hardcore (unbedingt checken: SICK OF IT ALL, PRO PAIN, DRI uvm) , aber kein hc techno. Mag aber manches Techno Zeux, solange kein HC o. Gabber  ZB. Monika Kruse o. The Hacker sind ganz cool.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter Hardcore Techno? GOA, Drum 'n Bass?



Also GOA ist ja vollkommen entfernt von Gabber o. hc techno. Es gibt vieles Goa/Psy Zeux was echt gut ist, aber hc techno&co nervt nur. imho.

Hier einer DER Goa Songs aus 95, das klingt ja wohl nicht wie hc techno 

http://youtu.be/onquKz5SYRs


----------



## Disneyfreund (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore ist nicht so mein Ding.
Obwohl manchmal auch die Hintergrund-Melodie ganz gut ist.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Ich bin ja tolerant und vielschichtig was Musikrichtungen angeht aber dieses Rumgekloppe geht mir auf die Eier.



			
				Disneyfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl manchmal auch die Hintergrund-Melodie ganz gut ist.


Da gibt es auch Melodien?


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin ja tolerant und vielschichtig was Musikrichtungen angeht aber dieses Rumgekloppe geht mir auf die Eier.
> 
> 
> Da gibt es auch Melodien?



Dann wäre es kein hc Techno mehr, sondern "normal" Techno (das hat oft Melodien) oder Trance


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Trance oder Ambient kann man sich ja auch anhören. Nur dieses Schranzzeug finde ich nervtötend!

Aber wie so oft Geschmackssache!


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Es gibt aber noch schlimmeres, wie nach einem meiner selten gewordenen Besuche im Violent Playground Forum hören musste. Das ist eigentlich ein indus/ebm Forum, aber es gibt wohl nun eine Richtung "industrial hardcore", also im Grunde wie Gabber nur mit mehr Verzerrung/Noise. Ich mag ja gerne "harte" Musik (Thrashmetal zB.) aber das ist mir viel zu stumpf und lärmig....


----------



## thunderofhate (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Dann wäre es kein hc Techno mehr, sondern "normal" Techno (das hat oft Melodien) oder Trance


Meinst du das ernst? Melodien als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Trance und Hardcore? 
Zeigt sehr deutlich, dass du diese Spielart schlecht kennst. Sage ich als jemand, der eigentlich alle Spielarten der elektronischen Tanzmusik hört.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Klar mein ich das Ernst, das ist u.a. ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal. Warum denn nicht, Deiner Meinung nach ? Ich höre elektr. Mucke schon seit ca. 20J.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Dein Beitrag deutet darauf hin, dass es im Hardcore keine Melodien gibt. Denn du hast es als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Techno und Hardcore dargestellt. Das ist nachweislich falsch.
Wenn man sagt, dass Melodien oft minimalistisch gehalten werden, kann ich gerne zustimmen. Nur trifft das wiederum auch auf sehr viele andere Spielarten der elektronischen Tanzmusik zu. 
Am auffälligsten ist wohl das deutlich schnellere Tempo (160 BPM aufwärts) und die oftmals verzerrte oder abgehackte Bassdrum.


----------



## Wiggo (19. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Filme ja - Musik nein


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag deutet darauf hin, dass es im Hardcore keine Melodien gibt. Denn du hast es als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Techno und Hardcore dargestellt. Das ist nachweislich falsch.
> Wenn man sagt, dass Melodien oft minimalistisch gehalten werden, kann ich gerne zustimmen. Nur trifft das wiederum auch auf sehr viele andere Spielarten der elektronischen Tanzmusik zu.
> Am auffälligsten ist wohl das deutlich schnellere Tempo (160 BPM aufwärts) und die oftmals verzerrte oder abgehackte Bassdrum.



Ja kann schon sein, soo gut kenne ich mich in der Richtung auch net aus.Im Bereich Industrial/Metal etc. da bin ich deutlich besser.
Habe aber auch fast nur dieses Industrial Hardcore mal angehört (weil es manche im VP Forum zu mögen scheinen bzw. selber machen) und da gibts kaum Melodien. Es ist also wahrscheinlich eher eine Unterart von Industrial Noise als von Techno. Aber auch egal, weder Noise noch HC/Gabber Techno ist mein Fall.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Könnte nicht sagen das ich es manchmal höre obwohl Kumpels schon auf Gabber stehen und ich auch mal mit 16 diese CDs kaufte wo es mittlerweile nr 1342524 gibt mit den schrecklichen Clown drauf (weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr). Aber mein  Freak war eher Goa. Da bin ich sogar dem Vollmond nachgereist zu Parties


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Das ist der einzig wahre Hardcore!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCzBu47OYdQ


----------



## Delta_007 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

jetz dachte ich beim anklicken erst das hier hardcore gemeint ist wie im post eins vor mir 

is mal selten dasses im Techno Bereich Fans findet ^^

Ja ich gehöre auch zu den elektronischen Fanatikern, höre das schon länger und inzwischen schmückt auch schwarzes Eisenoxid in Form eines RtC Schädel meine Schulter

bin aber auhc anderen Sachen ausm elektronischen Bereich nicht abgeneigt, nur eben meistens härtere Sachen


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Also ich hab bei Hardcore auch sofort an Rykers, ProPain, Sick of it All usw. gedacht.


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore Techno is für mich als (Gitarrist) keine Musik^^


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Hardcore?*

Hardcore hat für mich keinen wahren Stil. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden^^


----------

